# Games of the Month: August 2011



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

It's... video games!

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! *Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.* You can also do write-ups for games not bolded or games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff. 


Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad. 
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America. 
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan. 
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked*

*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Atlus?
*Published by:* Atlus (North America)
*Release date:* August 28th (North America)
*Genre:* Strategy RPG
*My Hype Level:* Kinda a useless remake
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably will get hype near release.

[tn=200]http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/077/077767/smt_overclocked_tboxart_160w.jpg[/tn]
I'm generally not a big fan of strategy RPGs but I enjoyed Devil Survivor quite a bit. The gameplay was pretty funny and the story was passable for a typical "OMG WE'RE IN JAPAN" romp. There is a sequel coming out soon but for some reason, they felt like remaking the first game (which was released all of 2 years ago) instead of just making the new game a 3DS game. I know it adds a bit of extra content to the original but with the 3DS sorely lacking new games, it seems like a silly decision to remake a 2 year old game than just give it the newest one.[/p]

*Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2*

*Platform:* DS
*Developed by:* TOSE
*Published by:* Square Enix
*Release date:* August 28th (Europe)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* May still want to play
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Hype is brewing

[tn=200]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c3/DQM_Joker_2_Cover.jpg/200px-DQM_Joker_2_Cover.jpg[/tn]
DQM:J was a pretty impressive title for the DS, although it did have some issues. I enjoyed it though and it sported some of the best graphics for the system. With the DS slowly winding down, it's nice to have a few good titles ending it's run (such as this, Aliens: Infestation, Kirby Mass Attack, etc).
[/p]

*No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise*

*Platform:* Playatstion 3
*Developed by:* Feel Plus/Grasshopper Manufacturers
*Published by:* Konami
*Release date:* August 16th (North America)
*Genre:* Awesome
*My Hype Level:* Biggest reason to buy a PS3 for me.
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Huh?

[tn=200]http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/object/045/045740/nomoreheroes_m_ps3boxart_160w.jpg[/tn]
I absolutely love No More Heroes. It's a fact. I picked it up for the Wii a couple of years ago and found it to be amazing. A HD port really got my hopes up, but unfortunately there's no Xbox 360 version, meaning I'll probably have to sit it out. Still, if you're a PS3 owner and haven't played this amazing title yet, I suggest you do. It has Move support as well for the full motion control experience.
[/p]


*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

*Platform:* Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
*Developed by:* Eidos
*Published by:* Square Enix
*Release date:* August 23rd (North America), August 25th (Australia), August 26th (Europe)
*Genre:* Action RPG?
*My Hype Level:* Haven't been following it.
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Haven't heard much hype.

[tn=200]http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/object/142/14220588/deus_ex_hr_3601boxart_160w.jpg[/tn]
I haven't really had the chance to play Deus Ex but almost everyone holds the first two in such high regards. A third game has been long in the making and it looks like you'll finally have your hands on it soon. I've seen some gameplay footage of it and it looks decently interesting but nothing I'll be running out to get. Still worth checking out to see if its lived up to the name.
[/p]

*Xenoblade Chronicles*

*Platform:* Wii
*Developed by:* Monolith Soft
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* August 19th (Europe)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* Looks nice
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Tons of hype/bawwwing

[tn=200]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d9/Xenoblade_box_artwork.png[/tn]
Yeah yeah yeah, it's not getting localized Americans. Welcome to demographics. But anyway, this is probably the biggest RPG for the system (in English, at least) since Arc Rise Fantasia, which was quite forgettable to me. With the Wii library severely gimped on RPGs, particularly those of the "epic JRPG" variety, it looks like Xenoblade is a breath of fresh air. I look forward to giving it a shot.
[/p]

*Other Releases*


El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron: 8/16 (North America) (delayed from last month)

*DLC, Demos, and Digital Games*


Street Fighter III: Third Strike Online Edition: 8/26 (North America)


----------



## prowler (Jul 22, 2011)

September is where it's at.

If I can get my hands on a DS, I'll probably try DQM:J2


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 22, 2011)

No More heroes! Man, I am running out of money.. lol.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 22, 2011)

Xenoblade and DQM: Joker 2 are 2 very interesting titles, looking forward to them both. Nothing else really, but I didn't expect anything else from a summer month.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 22, 2011)

None of them catch my interest, what's coming out in September?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> None of them catch my interest, what's coming out in September?



A few noteworthy 3DS titles (Star Fox 64, Cave Story unless it got delayed, Dr. Lautrec, Bit.Trip Saga, Pinball Hall of Fame: The Williams Collection), Kirby Mass Attack, Dead Island, Disgaea 4, Resistance 3, Warhammer 40k: Space Marines, Tales of Xillia (for Japan), X-Men Destiny, and Gears of War 3.

EDIT: Oh yeah, Persona 2 PSP.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, i'm more excited for October though, with Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One coming out.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2011)

Devil Survivor, I'll buy if I have some money.
Deux Ex: Human Revolution will probably be a contender for the "GOTY" title. Regular edition for sure, Augmented Reality version if I have some money.
No More Heroes: Heroes Paradise is a day one purchase.

September?
Atelier Totori, Solatorobo, Persona 2: Hitler edition, and Ico/SotC collection.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 22, 2011)

no more heroes will require 3.60 for ps3, which is a no go for people that have cfw so the JAP version it is for us. Its ok though it has a lot of english. 

I agree with you guild, NMH is really fun. I played through part 2 as soon as I got it, didn't stop once. Video games have hit a big drought this summer/year. i guess they are getting peoples hopes up for the new stuff.


----------



## camurso_ (Jul 22, 2011)

Jesus, just one game for wii... 
And a rpg...


----------



## Fudge (Jul 22, 2011)

Where's Driver: San Francisco? Arcana Heart 3 has a EUR releases in August as well (the 19th IIRC).


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wtf ?! NMH XBOX360 didnt get a localization ? WHYYYY ? :'(


----------



## Fudge (Jul 22, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Wtf ?! NMH XBOX360 didnt get a localization ? WHYYYY ? :'(


IKR! It's not even fair


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Wtf ?! NMH XBOX360 didnt get a localization ? WHYYYY ? :'(



Probably because it lacks effective motion controls and also because the PS3 version obviously sold better in Japan.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not sure people hold the second Deus Ex game in high regard. The first one certainly but the second one is average at best. Not exactly bad but not outstanding either. I'm almost afraid to play the third game. I'm expecting it to be total bollocks - that way I'll either be right or pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 22, 2011)

but... but... Toravisuuuu TT_____TT why did it "obviously" sell better ? just because this version has some kind of blue magic ps3 dildo that you can swing around ? unfair -.- hmm... seems like I have to play through the japanese version again


----------



## deathking (Jul 22, 2011)

Most looking forward to game is El Shaddai , this is a cool mix of devil may cry , sick graphics and a bible story by a Japanese company.
the character design and levels look so weird .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> but... but... Toravisuuuu TT_____TT why did it "obviously" sell better ? just because this version has some kind of blue magic ps3 dildo that you can swing around ? unfair -.- hmm... seems like I have to play through the japanese version again



The Xbox 360 is hardly popular in Japan. Given a choice between a PS3 version and a Xbox 360 version of a game, they'll definitely chose the PS3 version.

The Japanese version didn't even have motion controls, it was released before the Move was. But when the Move came out they figured it'd just be wiser to keep it isolated to a single console (less production costs and I doubt NMH:HP will be selling like hotcakes) and it may as well be the console with Wii-like motion controls.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure people hold the second Deus Ex game in high regard. The first one certainly but the second one is average at best. Not exactly bad but not outstanding either. I'm almost afraid to play the third game. I'm expecting it to be total bollocks - that way I'll either be right or pleasantly surprised.



A large number of people have been playing the leaked public builds.

I've yet to hear a single negative response about the game so far.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely getting Devil Survivor Overclocked (I missed supporting the original) and No More Heroes.

Xenoblade Chronicles interests me but I don't think i've actually looked into it too much to say i'm super hyped. I'll likely try it out near release though.


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, that sounds plausible. In what world do we live in. Black eyed peas game, but no no more heroes heroes paradise on xbox360... ffffuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 22, 2011)

People that haven't played No More Heroes 1/2 on Wii should really consider getting No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise. It looks like it's going to be a great remake of the first one, plus it has some bosses (Matt Helms) from the second one. 

I'm looking forward to El Shaddai and Xenoblade.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I haven't really had the chance to play Deus Ex


What...
What.
*WHAT!?*

Play it NAO!  Seriously, I held off playing it until 2 years ago, my God is that game amazing, it is YEARS ahead of its time, and in terms of decisions, I don't even think Mass Effect can beat it.

Anyway, I can't wait for DS (because I didn't get the original, I just had it pirated for a while until I mostly gave up pirating and deleted it), Deus Ex (I hate the lack of hype cult classics get), and Xeno (only because I have no qualms about pirating games that were not localized).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I bought both games on Steam and while my PC is more than adequate to play them (they're somewhat old, after all), it for some reason goes incredibly slow. It's not like it lags, it just runs slow. I've adjusted every setting and no dice. I have the same issue with KOTOR too.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 22, 2011)

Must try Dragon Quest. Xenoblade


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 23, 2011)

Cant wait for Devil Survivor Overclocked, one of my biggest hyped 3DS games currently.

Also 3rd Strike Online will take hours out of my life.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 23, 2011)

I was actually pleasantly surprised to see DQM:J2 on there, I didn't know it was getting a localization. I played so much of the original DWM on GameBoy and love that they're still keeping up with the series.

I've also already pre-ordered Deus Ex: Human Revoltion. The first game is amazing (although I haven't finished it yet) and this looks to be incredibly good. People who got their hands on early leaks also said it was really good.

And September should be good too. Already pre-ordered the 40k game, as I love the universe and it looks pretty good. Good couple of months for gaming coming up!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2011)

Xenoblade? Bawww.


----------



## Logits (Jul 23, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure people hold the second Deus Ex game in high regard. The first one certainly but the second one is average at best. Not exactly bad but not outstanding either. I'm almost afraid to play the third game. I'm expecting it to be total bollocks - that way I'll either be right or pleasantly surprised.




I'm a huge fan of the first game, I played it like a million times (or so), never getting bored. I even found a tutorial explaining how to improve the graphics a bit.

I also was disapointed with the second game.

I got my hands on a demo for human revolution during an internship in a french video game magazine and man ... now I can't wait to play the full game, got it preorder an hour after finishing the demo (which is about 2 hours long). My guess, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 24, 2011)

I`ll be playing Xenoblade for sure and I might also try out El Shaddai if it actually comes out, though I`m not to sure if I like it...


----------



## mightymage (Jul 25, 2011)

strett fighter and xenoblade for me
i have too many other games i want to finish first (pokemon black white final fantasy 3


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see Rhythm Heaven Wii, Nanashi no Game, Taiko no Tatsujin DS, or Kirby Mass Attack. This is a depressing month for game releases.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I don't see Rhythm Heaven Wii, Nanashi no Game, Taiko no Tatsujin DS, or Kirby Mass Attack. This is a depressing month for game releases.
> He said this:
> QUOTE- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about European or Japanese releases?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nanashi no Game - Japanese
Taiko no Tatsujin DS - Japanese

The other two, whatever. Regardless, your post doesn't make a lot of sense. Are you saying you're disappointed because they aren't on the list for August, or are you disappointed because they won't be on the list?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2011)

August and September filled with Xenoblade


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed because they're still not being localized.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2011)

I've ordered Xenoblade, I think I'll play it a lot (maybe even complete it?).
If I had time to play more games, I would bought Megaten too, but I never played any from the main series yet (I only played Persona's series, but never completed them) and I know it's some very long games.
I don't have courage to start new "long story ~100+hours" games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				VashTS said:
			
		

> no more heroes will require 3.60 for ps3, which is a no go for people that have cfw so the JAP version it is for us. Its ok though it has a lot of english.


Humm, Maybe it will be possible to swap files with the japanese games?
Swapping eboot.bin with a different game was already done before for 3.55 games when we hadn't the 3.55 keys, if it's for the same game there will be maybe even more chance to work.
If it's possible, someone will certainly release a patch.


I didn't know it was a remake of the first Wii game, I may try it if it works on cfw. I've played it only past the first boss. I like it but picking coconuts as a job was very bad XD


----------

